# How much layover do you need in Muscat for a visa run?



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sending my maid to Muscat for her visa run and I'm trying to figure out how much of a layover she will need in order to get back on the return flight to Dubai. One flight leaves just 45 minutes after she arrives. Is that enough time or cutting it too close? Otherwise she would have to sit for several hours. If anyone has done this recently, I'd love your advice. Thank you!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

What nationality is your maid?


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Philippina


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

As far as I am aware she can't just do a visa run. She will need a visa to enter Oman too (have you arranged for that too?). And she'll need to be out of the country for 30 days before coming back. Unless this has changed recently I believe this is the way it goes.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

actually, sorry, I believe she can but only if she is returning to have her work entry visa stamped and if the travel agent has arranged for the visa in Oman.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

A friend of mine did the muscat run. He said nearly everyone on the plane was doing the same thing. They missed the return connection because of a delay but were automatically put on the next flight back.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've read that travel agencies that do 'visa run packages' have the flights with a 2h difference between them so 45 mins may be cutting it close. Are you using a travel agent to do the arrangements or are you arranging yourself? I would imagine that if an agent is taking care of it they would have calculated the time needed between flights and arranged the itineraries accordingly.


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

She is currently on a tourist visa, which requires her to exit the country and then return using the work entry permit (employment visa) to reenter Dubai. 

I was going to buy the ticket myself on flydubai.com. I've seen conflicting info re the Oman visa. I've seen some comments that you don't need a visa at all b/c you never actually go thru Oman immigration. But then I've seen that you just buy the Oman visa at the Oman airport before turning around to come back. Very confusing. But either way, after all the reading I've done I didn't think I needed to get her an Oman visa. But I could be wrong. :/


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought that they needed visa for Oman, but then I could be wrong  why don't you try calling one of those visa run travel agencies and ask them? Even if you end up booking flights yourself at least they can confirm if the visa is needed or not.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

FlyDubai won't let her on the plane, they have a ridiculous policy where they don't let Filipinos fly to Muscat even if they have a valid Dubai residency visa which allows them access to Oman. Apparently they have a list of approved occupations for Filipinos.

One of my friends was turned away when we went to Muscat for Eid, she had to drive there instead and meet up with us later and she's an accountant!

No such problems with Emirates/Etihad. People on the passport counter in Muscat were unaware of any restrictions.


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Seriously Gavtek? I feel like I've been researching this for days now and have never heard of this. This is totally ridiculous. Calling FlyDubai now.


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just spoke to FlyDubai and she can go to Muscat no problem. And the agent said the 45 minute layover is fine. She won't go thru Oman immigration b/c she isn't actually entering Oman. She only needs her passport, her work entry visa (employment visa we get her) to reenter Dubai, a copy of the credit card used to purchase her FlyDubai ticket and a copy of the credit card owner's passport. 
THANK GOD.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

My friend said he didn't go through Oman Immigration - there is a transit lane - tell her to make sure she follows transit lane or she will end up in Immigration.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just to reaffirm this - 45 mins is ok, and you don't need an Oman visa (someone I know with an Indian passport did this while converting the tourist visa to an employment visa).

@Gavtek - the reason your friend was not allowed on board as the visa on arrival (for passports which qualify as as a resident of a GCC country) is only for limited professions. So a clerk, or a maid, or a labourer will not get visa on arrival in Oman. OP's case is different as the maid will not enter Oman.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> FlyDubai won't let her on the plane, they have a ridiculous policy where they don't let Filipinos fly to Muscat even if they have a valid Dubai residency visa which allows them access to Oman. Apparently they have a list of approved occupations for Filipinos.


That's plain ridiculous.I would never fly with them what a stupid policy!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> That's plain ridiculous.I would never fly with them what a stupid policy!


This is not flyDubai's policy - Omani visa regulations (and it works the same way for most if not all GCC countries)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Just to reaffirm this - 45 mins is ok, and you don't need an Oman visa (someone I know with an Indian passport did this while converting the tourist visa to an employment visa).
> 
> @Gavtek - the reason your friend was not allowed on board as the visa on arrival (for passports which qualify as as a resident of a GCC country) is only for limited professions. So a clerk, or a maid, or a labourer will not get visa on arrival in Oman. OP's case is different as the maid will not enter Oman.



My understating reading the website was that anybody who has UAE residence VISA is allowed to get a tourist VISA in Oman on the spot regardless of occupation.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

rsinner said:


> This is not flyDubai's policy - Omani visa regulations (and it works the same way for most if not all GCC countries)


My experience:

Last year, we all flew to Muscat with Etihad. No problems for those with Philippines passports getting on the plane in AD or being allowed into Muscat.

This year with FlyDubai, the guy at T2 tried to stop my other half getting her boarding pass, but after a heated argument, he relented. My friend arrived later and was refused her boarding pass and was unable to take the flight.

On arrival in Muscat, my other half had no issues getting her passport stamped, we asked about the occupation thing, the person in Muscat had no idea about this rule and said it's fine as long as they have UAE visa.

My friend was able to drive to Muscat, passing border control with no issues about her occupation.

The only person who gave it a second thought was the guy working at FlyDubai's check-in counter.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This is what I have heard and read (I checked the website because I was refused boarding once because for the visa on arrival the Dubai resident visa must be valid for at least 6 months from the date of journey) Welcome to OAMC . Canuck, not sure where you were checking

quote: "Restrictions apply to non-degree related professions e.g. (labourers, carpenters)"

The link on the same page ROYAL OMAN POLICE WEBSITE - DIRECTORATES - Passport & Residence gives a list of professions who are allowed to get visa on arrival. I am sure that some airlines may choose not to apply all regulations strictly ( I recently saw someone going to India allowed to board after a long discussion even though he was travelling on a single way ticket - not return - even though almost ALL countries including India require tourists to have an onward ticket). In case the visa for your friend was denied at the Omani immigration, the airlines would have had to fly her back + pay a fine to the Omani authorities. FlyDubai probably did not want to take the risk, while Etihad may be comfortable with the risk (or the power of their wasta in case there were issues)


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

I went to Emirates to extend my wife's tourist visa a couple of weeks back. 

I'm in the process of sponsoring her and was told by the guy from Emirates that they do a Visa flight (doesn't even touch ground, flies out over Oman then returns)? Anyone heard of this? 

Seem to recall him saying something about booking through Dnata? Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

We went by car and I liked seeing the dunes and the mountains. it was a pleasant drive. The Omani officer did not even bother to check my occupation. Thanks for the site, it is indeed ridiculous what I just read there...


----------

